# Mortal Kombat Character Help



## Westbound (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
My fiance and I are going to be Sindel and Shao Kahn from Mortal Kombat (the most recent version). I'm sure we won't find theses costumes anywhere available for purchase, so can anybody give me some tips on how to make these costumes look as close to the pictures as possible? I've never before made my own Halloween costume.

Thanks a bunch!


----------

